# General > Music >  Download '07

## moncur

Anyone else goin? Line-ups pretty good this year

----------


## the_big_mac

Me me me!

Cant wait now  ::   \m/

----------


## Jeid

You're going? Is the wife going?

----------


## the_big_mac

> You're going? Is the wife going?


No chance!  Well not with me anyway, she can go camp with the crusties and see how she gets on  ::

----------


## moncur

> You're going? Is the wife going?


Oh that'll be cosy in the tent! 2's company, 3's just plain kinky!

----------


## goggs1987

i was going to go .... but then i found out the machine head, lamb of god, and chimaira are all playing in glasgow on the wednesday before download ....  :Grin:   all bands i love! ..... but i still might go to the festival yet! devil driver are going to try and get the biggest circle pit..... guiness book of records-style!! ::   love to be there for that!!!!

----------


## cmack

im going! line up looks pretty ace, still cant believe my chemical romance are headlining, that has to be the worst band ever to headline at download!

----------


## the_big_mac

> im going! line up looks pretty ace, still cant believe my chemical romance are headlining, that has to be the worst band ever to headline at download!


#

You aint wrong there!  Ahead of the likes of Korn, Manson (im not a fan but he does deserve to be higher up the bill than MCR!!) and Motley Crew.

When you traveling?

----------


## Julia

Stop it you lot, I am so jealous, the last Download I was at was 2005!  

It was a great even if my tent was pitched on a hill!  ::

----------


## cmack

> #
> 
> 
> When you traveling?


me and my mates are getting the plane from inverness to east midlands on the wednesday night i think. really did not want to go on the bus, isn't it something like 16 hours from inverness? not keen on that one bit!

i also hear hayseed dixie are playing aswell, they have it down on their tour dates, saw it on their myspace, not confirimed on the download site yet though. saw them in ullapool last year, they were ace! a bit different compared to the bands that are already confirmed!

----------


## the_big_mac

> me and my mates are getting the plane from inverness to east midlands on the wednesday night i think. really did not want to go on the bus, isn't it something like 16 hours from inverness? not keen on that one bit!
> 
> i also hear hayseed dixie are playing aswell, they have it down on their tour dates, saw it on their myspace, not confirimed on the download site yet though. saw them in ullapool last year, they were ace! a bit different compared to the bands that are already confirmed!



Same as us. Flying back on the monday i assume?  

Is there a few of yous?

----------


## cmack

yeh, em, there are 5 of us taking the plane, i also know of a couple others that are flying down aswell, metting a few people there from edinburgh and glasgow aswell.

----------


## the_big_mac

Looks like the flight may well be just full of downloads, yus!

You guys going standard camping or RIP?

----------


## moncur

'Mon the RIP! Cant wait til e dodgy dancing competition! Btw double whopper, still aint figured out the tent situation yet, may have to put e Ray mears oot o me. And check ur text!

----------


## the_big_mac

> 'Mon the RIP! Cant wait til e dodgy dancing competition! Btw double whopper, still aint figured out the tent situation yet, may have to put e Ray mears oot o me. And check ur text!


Erm, ive left the list at Andrews!

----------


## cmack

just the standard camping for us, what abaout yourself?

----------


## the_big_mac

> just the standard camping for us, what abaout yourself?



Weve forked out for RIP.  Seems like its well worth the extra cash.

Cant wait now tho, im like a kid at xmas!

----------


## moncur

> Weve forked out for RIP. Seems like its well worth the extra cash.
> 
> Cant wait now tho, im like a kid at xmas!


Santa aint real. he gave up being santa and formed ZZ Topp years ago!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Santa aint real. he gave up being santa and formed ZZ Topp years ago!


aha Santa aka Billy Gibbons

noice

----------


## moncur

Now i've found e big mac on the download forums. who else is on the download forums and whats your name on it? Im Moncur (original, I know!)

----------


## the_big_mac

Line up and stages as it is so far - 


*FRIDAY 8 JUNE        SATURDAY 9 JUNE        SUNDAY 10 JUNE * 
*MAIN STAGE  
* 
 My Chemical Romance    Linkin Park                 Iron Maiden   
 Velvet Revolver         Marilyn Manson          Evanescence    
   Wolfmother                 Slayer               Killswitch Engage   
  DragonForce           Machine Head              Stone Sour    
    Megadeth           Bowling For Soup          Lamb Of God    
      Hinder               30 Seconds To Mars        Mastodon    
   Buckcherry                 Aiden                    Papa Roach    
                             Shadows Fall                Chimaira    
                              HELLYEAH                    Reuben    
  Turisas     



*2ND STAGE* 

  Korn                          Mötley Crüe            Billy Talent   
 Enter Shikari                    Biffy Clyro             Dream Theater    
 From Autumn To Ashes       Gallows                Dimmu Borgir     
 Turbonegro                 Bring Me The Horizon  Within Temptation    
  ANJ                           Bloodsimple              Devil Driver    
                                                               Unearth    


*3RD STAGE* 

Hayseed Dixie                  Necro                  Reel Big Fish   
  I Was A Cub Scout               Lez Zeppelin             Between The Trees   
    Job For A Cowboy              Beyond All Reason        Kids In Glass House s   
    This Et Al                                                      Hardcore Superstar     
                                                                   Drive By Argument 
 


A few big clashes there, the biggest one being Korn And Velvet Revolver  :: !



Edit - Check the link instead - http://forums.downloadfestival.co.uk...545459&mpage=1

For some reason the forum keeps putting the list of bands all under one heading rather that the three its meant to be!!

----------


## moncur

Hmmm was looking forward to seeing motley crue but thats a close call to marilyn manson.

Im gonna be at the main stage on friday big mac. Wolfmothers a must see band as are VR. Im actually tryin to get rid of my VR Glasgow tix for the sunday as il be seeing them on the friday anyway!

Whens Empty Fortune playing ryan?

----------


## the_big_mac

> Hmmm was looking forward to seeing motley crue but thats a close call to marilyn manson.
> 
> Im gonna be at the main stage on friday big mac. Wolfmothers a must see band as are VR. Im actually tryin to get rid of my VR Glasgow tix for the sunday as il be seeing them on the friday anyway!
> 
> Whens Empty Fortune playing ryan?


Sunday mainstage bout 11 pm im sure they told me  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

I heard the *I* Fats Band are playing too!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> I heard the *I* Fats Band are playing too!


scuse me.........................

----------


## zebedy

Biffy and Reuben at download!?!?!?!


TICKETS FOR SALE? lawl

----------


## moncur

> Biffy and Reuben at download!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> TICKETS FOR SALE? lawl


There are still tix for sale, just that ud be camping in camp krusty wi the rest of the commoners. unlike the big mac & I!

----------


## zebedy

if there commoners what the hell are you? haha lol

----------


## moncur

> if there commoners what the hell are you? haha lol


FRENCH! hawheehawheehaw!

----------


## Jeid

I'd rather be in with the commoners instead of being a festival toff... probably be better crack too.

----------


## moncur

> I'd rather be in with the commoners instead of being a festival toff... probably be better crack too.


well im goin to be slumming it at TITP. need to treat masel once in a while!

----------


## Jeid

Ah well... you're not a total poof then  :Wink:

----------


## zebedy

well......? ::

----------


## moncur

> well......?


well what?

----------


## the_big_mac

> Ah well... you're not a total poof then


Well i am, and proud of it  :: 

Hot showers, eggs benadict for brekkie, prawn sarnies for lunch and steak dinners mixed with a bit of heavy metal and VIP bar access, im the biggest bumbandit around!

Oooo, forgot to mention the free clothes when we get there too  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

You're a fag of the highest order Mr Poop

----------


## moncur

> Well i am, and proud of it


Right! we're sleeping in separate tents! At opposite sides of the field!

----------


## cmack

anyone know if there are a lot more bands to be announced? or is that the full line up now?

----------


## the_big_mac

> anyone know if there are a lot more bands to be announced? or is that the full line up now?


Bands are announced every tuesday.  There will be 100 in all.

----------


## cmack

ah right, i just wasn't sure if they were announcing any more, i have seen posters already made, thought it might have been the final line-up on them

----------


## cmack

infact, another question, will the headliners of the second stage be playing before the headliners of the main stage are on?? i just noticed that if that were the case, then i would have to choose between maiden and billy talent!

----------


## moncur

maiden wins it for me if thats the case

----------


## the_big_mac

> infact, another question, will the headliners of the second stage be playing before the headliners of the main stage are on?? i just noticed that if that were the case, then i would have to choose between maiden and billy talent!


Naw, they will be on at around the same time/just after the act that are 2nd last on the mainstage.  Hence the velvet revolver and korn clash.

----------


## cmack

aw right cool, i really want to see maiden, saw them in december with trivium, they were amazing!! billy talent ace aswell, hopefully see them both at download

----------


## Jeid

> aw right cool, i really want to see maiden, saw them in december with trivium, they were amazing!! billy talent ace aswell, hopefully see them both at download


I'd choose BT over Maiden for sure.

----------


## johns.exe

Me and 5 or 6 of my mates are going too  :Smile: 




> I'd choose BT over Maiden for sure.


After ther song list in december, i will be chosing bt.. but you get around an hour of iron maiden anyway. seeing as the 2nd stage closes earlyer.

----------


## moncur

> Me and 5 or 6 of my mates are going too 
> 
> 
> 
> After ther song list in december, i will be chosing bt.. but you get around an hour of iron maiden anyway. seeing as the 2nd stage closes earlyer.


u fae thurso or wick? regular or RIP camping?

----------


## Jeid

He's from Thurso lad

----------


## johns.exe

Thurso, like Jeid said. 

Im reg camping.. RIP is a scam.. i herd they dont clean yer toilets ha  ::

----------


## the_big_mac

Another 13 bands announced.  Nowt to exciting apart from Ill Nino.

However, Joey Jordison will be filling in for David Silvera this year.  And its still gonna clash with VR!  :: 


Just gonna have to decide who to watch on the day now!

----------


## moncur

> Another 13 bands announced. Nowt to exciting apart from Ill Nino.
> 
> However, Joey Jordison will be filling in for David Silvera this year. And its still gonna clash with VR! 
> 
> 
> Just gonna have to decide who to watch on the day now!


Yip total bummer! Havent seen Korn before, but have seen Wolfmother and VR before so gonna be difficult deciding what to do.

I couldnt pronounce half of the bands that got revealed today so not too fussed about them!

----------


## moncur

Oh, forgot to ask. Which bands are we gonna stick around simply for the purpose of throwing cups of 'yellow water' at? Bowling For Soup is my first choice!

----------


## cmack

ha, if anyone, my chemical romance is my first choice!

----------


## the_big_mac

Defo MCR!

They are about to become this years Iggy Pop  :: 

And probably Aiden to.  I cannot suffer gothpop!

----------


## Jeid

> Defo MCR!
> 
> They are about to become this years Iggy Pop 
> 
> And probably Aiden to.  I cannot suffer gothpop!


If only Astronot were playing... a tin of cider flying at you is not cool  :Wink:

----------


## the_big_mac

> If only Astronot were playing... a tin of cider flying at you is not cool



Ahhh you love it  ::

----------


## moncur

> If only Astronot were playing... a tin of cider flying at you is not cool


lol that yellow liquid wasnt cider Jeid, well possibly 2nd hand cider if thats what big mac was drinking all day!

----------


## Jeid

Nothing like a golden shower  :Wink:

----------


## the_big_mac

A cry to all Metalheads descending on this years festival................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WztqjYoboVQ


 ::

----------


## moncur

Was informed last night by big mac that jackson are having a guitar demo stand at download where u can try out the guitars etc.

IF ANYONE SEES ME NEAR THAT STAND, DIVERT ME AWAY FROM IT!!!!!! I GET THIS MONTHS PAY THE WEEK BEFORE DOWNLOAD AND I DON'T NEED ANOTHER GUITAR!!!!!!

----------


## Jeid

Why on earth would you wanna buy a Jackson?

----------


## the_big_mac

There is also gonna be a drummers workshop, no info on who's running it, or where on when about its gonna be.  

Bet its in the middle of a band i wanna see though  ::

----------


## moncur

Only a week to go!!!!!

*Strikes a beavis & Butthead pose, Deh deh, duh duh duh!*

----------


## the_big_mac

> Only a week to go!!!!!
> 
> *Strikes a beavis & Butthead pose, Deh deh, duh duh duh!*


And there will be plenty of this - 

http://www.downloadfestival.tv/mofo/watch/241/

----------


## moncur

I am currently updating my Last Will & Testament as i fear i shall get killed in a 'Wall of Death' or 'circle' or simply from eating festival grub. Anyone want to get a mention in my Will? State your name, address and the item you'd like to receive.

PS: No fighting for the pedal board. That is going to be my coffin!!!!!  ::

----------


## the_big_mac

What a weekend!!!


Apart from the nightmare start with the flights  :: 


How did everyone else get down?

----------


## cmack

we ended up getting a bus at about quarter past 6 i think it was, got to east midlands airport at about half 9 in the morning! was meant to be about 12-ish, as we were supposed to wait in manchester for 3 hours, but an earlier bus came, and we were told we could get on, so we were all delighted!

definitely will not be flying with ryanair again!

----------


## moncur

I AM THA MAN! LOL

Yeah thank god for Sat Nav!

Twas an awesome weekend, wi plenty of famous folk kicking around!

----------

